# Pictures of PTO belt and pulleys



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my PTO belt and pulleys. Does anyone feel like the PTO pulley or any others my be out of line? Could this be chewing up my belt? Why so much slack in belt? ( See other threads of mine for tractor # and belt #)
Please help!


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

That upper belt, is that in the engaged position?


----------



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

No. That is not engaged position.


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

In the second picture up from last, on far right in back there is something that looks like a short piece of belt rivited to a bracket with a spring, is the inside of the lower belt rubbing against this assembly? Looks like it's hitting. I do not have this deck to check for you. Are any pulleys and their associated bearings tight in either upper and lower belt trains.

The upper belt looks very wide and is sitting high in the sheaves compared to the lower belt. Thick belts are not as flexible and it would require a longer belt to run free in neutral if at all. Try a thinner belt maybe?


----------



## KYGOLFER (Sep 1, 2013)

The part you are referring to, is the belt guard and brake for the lower deck belt. The upper belt is a belt I ordered that got chewed up after 15 min of mowing. I have since ordered a new Kevlar belt. It is same size, but recommended for this type mower. I have since ordered a new engagement plate that holds the idler pulley. This pulley and plate seem to have a lot of up and down "play". ( see picture #2, darker pulley on right of silver one) It's back ordered, and I won't get it until the 1st of Dec. Thanks


----------

